# 2 Lüfter am CPU Kühler ?



## galaxy_class (24. Oktober 2010)

*2 Lüfter am CPU Kühler ?*

Ich habe mir heute überlegt an den Mugen 2 einfach 2 Lüfter zu heften. 
Natürlich 2 gleiche, gleicher Leistung. Einen "rechts" der die Luft in den Kühler drückt, und Einen links, der die Luft absaugt. 

Haltet ihr das für sinnvoll ? Oder kommt es da evt. zu Luftverwirbelungen, was das ganze ineffizient macht ?

2 Fragen stellen sich mir da noch: 

1) Was für Lüfter müssten das sein, damit ich sie trotzdem am CPU_FAN Anschluss betreiben kann ? PWM Lüfter ? 

2) Kann ich beide an den einen (CPU_FAN) Anschluss anschließen ? Also in dem ich die Kabel verlöte (Parallel Schaltung) ?
Oder soll/ muss ich einen Lüfter manuell steuern und den anderen lasse ich vom Mainboard regeln ? 


Übrigends: Ich habe den Rechner noch nicht, erst in 1-2 Wochen, dann werde ich es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren - bis dahin alles erstmal nur theoretisch


----------



## _chris_ (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2 Lüfter am CPU Kühler ?*

Warum willst du einen 2.ten Lüfter? Wir deine CPU zu heiß? 2 Lüfter sind auch für einen Silent-Betrieb geeignte da man sie dann auf niedrigeren Drehzahlen laufen lassen kann.
Was für eine CPU hast du überhaupt? OC?

Ja PWM brauchst du da.

Bei der 2ten Frage kann ich dir nicht helfen. Da kenn ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Fighter3 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2 Lüfter am CPU Kühler ?*

Meistens bringt ein zweiter Lüfter für die CPU nicht so enorme Vorteile. Je nachdem wie dein weiterer aufbau aussieht, solltest du dir vielleicht überlegen, den Lüfter an einer anderen Stelle einzusetzen.


----------



## ThePlayer (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2 Lüfter am CPU Kühler ?*

2 Lüfter saugend und 2 Lüfter blasend.
Alles an einen Adapterkabel für 12V anschließen. Caseking.
Bringt aber nicht viel. Bei mir ungefähr ~5°C. Beleuchtet aber krass.
Platz und dünne Finger wären hilfreich.


----------



## facehugger (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2 Lüfter am CPU Kühler ?*

Also mMn bringt ein zweiter CPU-Lüfter nicht allzuviel und ist nur für Übertakter interessant, die mit Luftkühlung um jedes Grad kämpfen müssen/wollen Eigentlich ist der Mugen auch mit "nur" einem Propeller leistungsfähig genug.


----------



## elohim (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2 Lüfter am CPU Kühler ?*

Schau dir doch mal das Kühler Round Up oben an.
Das lohnt sich vor allem wenn du die Lüfter auf niedriger Drehzahl laufen lassen möchtest.
Auf maximaler Drehzahl hat man mit zwei Lüftern vielleicht ein Grad Gewinn, bei geringerer Drehzahl dann vielleicht 3-4. Das variert natürlich je nach Kühler und Gesamtaufbau.

bei zwei PWM Lüftern sollten die Lüfter identisch sein, ich würde aber für 2€ ein PWM Y-Kabel mitbestellen anstatt zu löten, aber das bleibt natürlich dir überlassen. 

PWM Y-Kabel - 30 cm


----------



## galaxy_class (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2 Lüfter am CPU Kühler ?*

Zunächst: Danke für die Antworten !

Konkret, will ich den mitgelieferten slip stream gegen den bequiet silent wings tauschen, und den slip stream dann im Gehäuse verbauen. Dabei geht es mir gleichermaßen um OC und leisen Betrieb und vor allem will ich es tun, weil es ja kein Aufwand ist. 
Weiß eigentlich jemand ob ich dann die "A" oder "B" Bügel brauche ? Und ist das eigentlich ein 120mm oder ein 140er ?



> solltest du dir vielleicht überlegen, den Lüfter an einer anderen Stelle einzusetzen.


 Bei nem Kumpel ist der zweite Lüfter halt direkt "links" von der CPU am Gehäuse, transpotiert also die Luft nach drausen. Da denke ich mir halt, dass ich ihn auch gleich direkt am CPU Kühler befestigen kann - das bringt vielleicht mehr...



> 2 Lüfter saugend und 2 Lüfter blasend.


 Hast du auch mal 1 und 1 probiert ? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Temperaturgewinn mit dem 3. Lüfter abnimmt. Evt. wegen Verwirbelungen oder so...


> Schau dir doch mal das Kühler Round Up oben an.
> Das lohnt sich vor allem wenn du die Lüfter auf niedriger Drehzahl laufen lassen möchtest.
> Auf maximaler Drehzahl hat man mit zwei Lüftern vielleicht ein Grad Gewinn, bei geringerer Drehzahl dann vielleicht 3-4. Das variert natürlich je nach Kühler und Gesamtaufbau.
> 
> ...


meinst du das ?

Genau, ich will nach Möglichkeit beide Lüfter nicht auf 100% hören.

Und danke für den Tipp mit dem Kabel ! 

Sind die Anschlüsse für SYS_FAN und CPU_FAN eigentlich andere oder sind die identisch?


----------



## elohim (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2 Lüfter am CPU Kühler ?*

Ich meinte das Kühler Round-Up. Aber wegen der Lüfter kannste dich ja im benachbarten Lüfter RoundUp ebenfalls informieren 

wenn es zwei PWM Lüfter sein sollen, dann nimmruhig die Silent Wings PWM, die taugen schon.

Was die Lüfter-Anschlüsse angeht,  4 Pins = PWM.

Aber ganz nebenbei wird der Slipstream auch nicht leiser wenn er wo anders im Gehäuse sitzt.


----------



## galaxy_class (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2 Lüfter am CPU Kühler ?*

Naja im Gehäuse könnte man ihn noch regeln, ohne die CPU zu gefährden. 

Bin jetzt aber eh zum Schluss gekommen, dass es günstiger ist sich 2 silent wings USC Lüfter fürs Gehäuse zu kaufen und diese manuell zu regeln und halt noch einen slip stream dazuzukaufen für die CPU Kühlung - der kostet auch in der PWM Version nicht viel und ich hoffe einfach, dass die dann nicht bei 100% laufen...


----------

